# Favorite Concertos of Handel's Op. 6



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Which are your favorites?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

No 12, although 8 is a close second.

The whole set is so excellent


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

All this interest in Bruckner and Mahler and no interest in Handel.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> All this interest in Bruckner and Mahler and no interest in Handel.


Wha?

View attachment 9455


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Well as I've only listened to 3 of them (No.1, 6 and 11) and I can't stop myself from voting ... *votes 3 of them*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to quote this from Wiki. Charles Burney in 1785, writing of the opening movement of Handel's Op.6 No.1:

"If the epithet grand, instead of implying, as it usually does, many parts, or a Concerto requiring a great band or Orchestra, had been here intended to express sublimity and dignity, it might have been used with the utmost propriety; for I can recollect no movement that is more lofty and noble than this; or in which the treble and the base of the tutti, or full parts, are of such distinct and marked characters; both bold, and contrasted, not only with each other, but with the solo parts, which are graceful and chantant. Nor did I ever know such business done in so short a time; that movement contains but thirty-four bars, and yet nothing seems left unsaid; and though it begins with so much pride and haughtiness, it melts at last into softness; and, where it modulates into a minor key, seems to express fatigue, languor and fainting.”


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

6 and 12, I think.

I love the Musette in the 6th (that bit at 2:11, hehehe)


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Llyranor said:


> I love the Musette in the 6th


Handel did too. I don't remember where I read it (probably on wiki somewhere) that it was a favourite of his he often liked to play.


----------

